# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El TSJ rechaza el recurso de Castilla-La Mancha contra una cesión de agua del Júcar a Alicante

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de levante-emv.com
http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...te/726108.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El TSJ rechaza el recurso de Castilla-La Mancha contra una cesión de agua del Júcar a Alicante* 

La sentencia refuerza el papel de "árbitro" de la Confederación Hidrográfica sobre el conflicto territorial

J. SIERRA VALENCIA 
La Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-la Mancha ha sufrido una nueva derrota judicial en su estrategia de recurrir sistemáticamente cualquier decisión administrativa que afecte a aguas del Júcar. 
El último varapalo se lo ha dado el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunitat Valenciana al desestimar el recurso interpuesto contra el acuerdo de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ) de julio de 2007 por el que el citado organismo autorizó la utilización de 6,1 Hm3 de la reserva del Júcar establecida a favor de la Unidad Sindical de Usuarios del Júcar (USUJ).
El agua fue cedida a la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla para paliar el déficit de abastecimiento de municipios del sur de la Comunitat Valencia entre los que se encontraban los de Alicante, Elx, Santa Pola, San Vicente del Raspeig, Aspe y Hondón de las Nieves.
La Junta se opuso a este acuerdo por entender que la Mancomunidad de Canales de Taibilla, que utiliza recursos de este río, del Tajo-Segura y ahora también de desalinizadoras, no forma parte de la cuenca del Júcar. Por tanto, los órganos de Gobierno de la CHJ "carecen de competencia legal" para adoptar cualquier acuerdo como el impugnado.
La Junta utilizó también uno de sus argumentos favoritos: que Castilla-La Mancha y la Comunitat Valenciana tienen competencias estatutarias sobre sus cuencas hidrográficas y el Estado carece de competencias para aprobar planes hidrológicos intracomunitarios, es decir, referentes a cuencas cuyas aguas no excedan el territorio de una Comunidad Autónoma".
Al respecto, Juan Valero de Palma, secretario general de USUJ, valoró la importancia de la sentencia afirmando que es "una derrota más de Castilla-La Mancha en su afán por territorializar el problema del agua y permite continuar con la gestión del agua por la Confederación del Júcar hasta que se delimite el ámbito territorial de la Demarcación del Júcar".
En este contexto, fuentes de USUJ recordaron que mantienen un contencioso con el Ayuntamiento de Albacete para reclamar la deuda que tiene con los regantes valencianos al negarse a compensar por las aguas recibidas del embalse de Alarcón y que corresponden a USUJ.
La USUJ, "propietaria del embalse", según las fuentes, tienen derecho a ser compensada cuando el nivel conjunto de los embalses de Forata, Tous y Contreras está por debajo de determinado umbral. El agua utilizada en estas circunstancias aguas arriba obliga los regantes a poner en marcha sus pozos, con el sobrecoste que supone el pago de la energía.
Ni la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha ni el Ayuntamiento de Albacete, que adeuda algo más de un millón de euros, aceptan estas compensaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Alarcón.

----------


## Salut

Estaría bien tener más detalles de esta cesión y de la sentencia.

Hay que tener en cuenta que la USUJ tiene plena libertad para vender sus derechos de riego a quien consideren oportuno (por el sistema de los _bancos de agua_). Lo importante, como siempre, es la coherencia: si venden ese caudal, que luego no vengan lloriqueando.


Y esto último es lo que me temo que sucede con el caso del abastecimiento de Albacete: se supone que el abastecimiento urbano es prioritario, y que si los regantes no tienen agua pues se j*d*n (Ley de Aguas).

Insisto en que falta información, pero me parecería bastante fuerte que primero vendieran aguas a la MCT y luego le reclamaran al ayto. de Albacete si los niveles cayeran por debajo de cierto umbral.


En fin, mucho me temo que la Ley de Aguas sigue sin aplicarse en toda su lógica, y persiste el mamoneo de que la _concesión administrativa_ va a misa, incluso en situación de sequía ¬¬'

----------

